# ISO Female JD's/advice



## Peril (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi there. I am new to these forums but not to the fish keeping hobby, I currently own 3 tanks, a planted 10 gallon, an african cichlid 75 gallon (in the process of planting it as well, as I only keep mild mannered africans) and a 50 gallon bow-front with nothing in it but a cave and a 7 inch Jack dempsey male. He is an absolutely gorgeous specimen, not exhibiting signs of inbreeding, and I would like to make his life a little more fun, so I am looking for 3 or so females to put in with him. I understand that he will only pick one (if I am lucky), so I would be able to return the other 2 or I guess sell them afterwards.

If anyone is willing to give away or sell their females (I need them at least 5 inches long and healthy) I would really appreciate it.

PS: If they do breed I don't mind giving out the fry for free to anyone who is willing to help me out with the females!


----------

